# Dybala alla Roma, è fatta. Firma oggi.



## Tifo'o (18 Luglio 2022)

Come riporta Calciomercato.com, Dyabala ha detto sì all'offerta della Roma questa notte. Sarà un triennale da 6 milioni totali suddivisi tra parte fissa e bonus. Oggi le firme.


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

Che squadra sta costruendo la Roma.


----------



## Mauricio (18 Luglio 2022)

Quindi ne ha rifiutati 7/8 dalla Juve per andarne a prendere 6 con i bonus alla Roma? Penso sia il primo parametro 0 che riesce in tale impresa.


----------



## R41D3N (18 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Calciomercato.com, Dyabala ha detto sì all'offerta della Roma questa notte. Sarà un triennale da 6 milioni totali suddivisi tra parte fissa e bonus. Oggi le firme.


Bel colpo della Roma questo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (18 Luglio 2022)

Per 1-2 milioni l'anno in piu, soldi che a lui sicuramente non cambiano la vita, rinuncia alla possibilita di vincere altri titoli.


----------



## kipstar (18 Luglio 2022)

Scommessona della Roma.....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (18 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Calciomercato.com, Dyabala ha detto sì all'offerta della Roma questa notte. Sarà un triennale da 6 milioni totali suddivisi tra parte fissa e bonus. Oggi le firme.


É la soluzione piú logica .
Primo pezzo del piano di Marotta che va in fumo.


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Luglio 2022)

Occhio che alla Roma saltano i crociati come fossero grilli.

Che dire, ma dove cavolo lo fanno giocare? La Roma davanti ha sempre giocato con Zaniolo e Pellegrini dietro a Abraham. Dybala dove lo ficcano?

Devono cambiare molto, io non riesco in principio a sposare dei cambiamenti così profondi. Le premesse per il disastro tecnico ci sono tutte.


----------



## uolfetto (18 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Occhio che alla Roma saltano i crociati come fossero grilli.
> 
> Che dire, ma dove cavolo lo fanno giocare? La Roma davanti ha sempre giocato con Zaniolo e Pellegrini dietro a Abraham. Dybala dove lo ficcano?
> 
> Devono cambiare molto, io non riesco in principio a sposare dei cambiamenti così profondi. Le premesse per il disastro tecnico ci sono tutte.


Beh al posto di Zaniolo direi.


----------



## Bataille (18 Luglio 2022)

Il rovescio della medaglia del non fare mercato è anche schivare proiettili come questo. Bene.


----------



## SoloMVB (18 Luglio 2022)

Direi che Abraham-Dybala sono illegali per la serie A,se l'argentino ha voglia e sta bene.


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Luglio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Beh al posto di Zaniolo direi.


Non credo proprio. L'unico che gli da quella gamba è Zaniolo.

Cambieranno modulo presumibilmente, si andrà con un scopiazzamento del Milan campione, o su un'alternativa più conservativa. Zaniolo volendo può fare benissimo anche la mezzala.


----------



## Ambrole (18 Luglio 2022)

Ma l offerta della Roma non era di 4? 6 milioni per il Cicciobello è il doppio di quel che vale.
Che se ne fa Mourinho, col suo non gioco, di Dybala? Dove lo fa giocare?


----------



## Milo (18 Luglio 2022)

Godo solo per il fatto che non va dalle *****


----------



## uolfetto (18 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio. L'unico che gli da quella gamba è Zaniolo.
> 
> Cambieranno modulo presumibilmente, si andrà con un scopiazzamento del Milan campione, o su un'alternativa più conservativa. Zaniolo volendo può fare benissimo anche la mezzala.


L'unico con quella gamba ma lo stanno (lo stavano?) vendendo. A prescindere da Dybala. Quindi presumo si possa giocare a calcio pure senza Zaniolo eh.


----------



## danjr (18 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Calciomercato.com, Dyabala ha detto sì all'offerta della Roma questa notte. Sarà un triennale da 6 milioni totali suddivisi tra parte fissa e bonus. Oggi le firme.


si rinforzano tutte tranne noi, ottimo dai, si vede che è proprio quello che vogliono


----------



## Albijol (18 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Calciomercato.com, Dyabala ha detto sì all'offerta della Roma questa notte. Sarà un triennale da 6 milioni totali suddivisi tra parte fissa e bonus. Oggi le firme.


Roma 200 milioni di perdite con proprietà americana. E senza stadio.


----------



## Ambrole (18 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Godo solo per il fatto che non va dalle *****


Eh invece sarebbe stato importante che ci andasse...ma infatti era poco credibile che Marotta facesse sta vac...ta.


----------



## danjr (18 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Quindi ne ha rifiutati 7/8 dalla Juve per andarne a prendere 6 con i bonus alla Roma? Penso sia il primo parametro 0 che riesce in tale impresa.


No dybala aveva accettato, è stata poi la Juve a ritrattare


----------



## Solo (18 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Calciomercato.com, Dyabala ha detto sì all'offerta della Roma questa notte. Sarà un triennale da 6 milioni totali suddivisi tra parte fissa e bonus. Oggi le firme.


Ottimo. 

L'importante era che non andasse dalle melme. 

A Roma con l'inglese può fare un'ottima coppia. Temo però che ormai Zaniolo alla Juve sarà inevitabile... 

Vediamo a fine mercato, ma la Rometta potrebbe tentare l'assalto al quarto posto quest'anno.


----------



## Milo (18 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Eh invece sarebbe stato importante che ci andasse...ma infatti era poco credibile che Marotta facesse sta vac...ta.



per me Dybala è ancora un bel giocatore, ai merdazzurri avrebbe fatto molto comodo invece del morto di correa
È un bel rinforzo per la Roma ma ha ancora grosse voragini altrove


----------



## Albijol (18 Luglio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> per me Dybala è ancora un bel giocatore, ai merdazzurri avrebbe fatto molto comodo invece del morto di correa
> È un bel rinforzo per la Roma ma ha ancora grosse voragini altrove


Dybala sarebbe stato un enorme upgrade rispetto a Sanchez. Bene così.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Calciomercato.com, Dyabala ha detto sì all'offerta della Roma questa notte. Sarà un triennale da 6 milioni totali suddivisi tra parte fissa e bonus. Oggi le firme.


Ma come? E gli ingiocabili?
E la dylula??? ahahhahah

Godo.

Felice per la roma e tutto l'ambiente romano.


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Luglio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> L'unico con quella gamba ma lo stanno (lo stavano?) vendendo. A prescindere da Dybala. Quindi presumo si possa giocare a calcio pure senza Zaniolo eh.


Sicuramente. Però chiariamoci, Dybala il lavoro di Zaniolo lo sa fare? Sono molto molto diversi, gli dai palla sui piedi a Paulo, ma poi davanti il solo Abraham e 40 metri di prateria, cosa fa? A prescindere non può giocare con lo stesso modulo e con Pellegrini e Dybala dietro ad Abraham, non è praticabile. Poi magari vince lo scudetto e viene a sbattermi in faccia questi discorsi, ma se questa è la strada io comincio già a scaldare i popcorn.

Per quanto ho una bassa reputazione di Mourinho, sono sicuro che li farà giocare insieme, se vendono Zaniolo devono trovarne uno uguale per caratteristiche. 

Quindi, la Roma, si prepara a prescindere ad un gran cambiamento tatticamente parlando, con o senza Zaniolo, e se Zaniolo resta lo farà certamente giocare. Non solo sarebbe suicida tecnicamente, ma anche lo saluti in vista dell'ultima opportunità di vendita che hai.


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

E pure oggi si commentano i rinforzi altrui. Che tristezza


----------



## Milo (18 Luglio 2022)

A Roma gli manca un bel centrocampista, poi con zaniolo e Dybala farei un 4321 dietro Abraham


----------



## Simo98 (18 Luglio 2022)

Si starà mangiando le mani per non aver rinnovato con la Juve, a cifre maggiori e con ambizioni più alte
Contento lui...


----------



## Albijol (18 Luglio 2022)

Simo98 ha scritto:


> Si starà mangiando le mani per non aver rinnovato con la Juve, a cifre maggiori e con ambizioni più alte
> Contento lui...


Colpa sua che si è affidato a uno che il procuratore non l aveva mai fatto


----------



## Ambrole (18 Luglio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> E pure oggi si commentano i rinforzi altrui. Che tristezza


Ma.meno male  abbiamo un concetto di rinforzo molto differente


----------



## evideon (18 Luglio 2022)

A Roma i tifosi stanno impazzendo dalla gioia per la Joia!


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ma.meno male  abbiamo un concetto di rinforzo molto differente


Infatti. Il concetto di rinforzo del Milan è "siamo apposto così"


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Che squadra sta costruendo la Roma.


Dai che forse il prossimo anno arrivano quinti.


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai che forse il prossimo anno arrivano quinti.


Al posto tuo sarei più umile. E soprattutto rispettoso degli sforzi degli altri, considerando anche il nostro mercato NULLO.


----------



## uolfetto (18 Luglio 2022)

Buciadignho ha scritto:


> Sicuramente. Però chiariamoci, Dybala il lavoro di Zaniolo lo sa fare? Sono molto molto diversi, gli dai palla sui piedi a Paulo, ma poi davanti il solo Abraham e 40 metri di prateria, cosa fa? A prescindere non può giocare con lo stesso modulo e con Pellegrini e Dybala dietro ad Abraham, non è praticabile. Poi magari vince lo scudetto e viene a sbattermi in faccia questi discorsi, ma se questa è la strada io comincio già a scaldare i popcorn.
> 
> Per quanto ho una bassa reputazione di Mourinho, sono sicuro che li farà giocare insieme, se vendono Zaniolo devono trovarne uno uguale per caratteristiche.
> 
> Quindi, la Roma, si prepara a prescindere ad un gran cambiamento tatticamente parlando, con o senza Zaniolo, e se Zaniolo resta lo farà certamente giocare. Non solo sarebbe suicida tecnicamente, ma anche lo saluti in vista dell'ultima opportunità di vendita che hai.


Ma mica dico che Dybala è l'alter ego di Zaniolo come caratteristiche. Semplicemente che se vendono Zaniolo e arriva Dybala tenderei a pensare che nell'11 sarebbe quello il cambio. Se invece Zaniolo resta allora dovrà trovare il modo di far coesistere entrambi.


----------



## Mauricio (18 Luglio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Al posto tuo sarei più umile. E soprattutto rispettoso degli sforzi degli altri, considerando anche il nostro mercato NULLO.


A parte che è arrivato Origi, il mercato non è solo in entrata: le uscite al momento sono ottime, pesi morti ormai ce ne sono giusto un paio. 
Poi però se il Milan malauguratamente dovesse apporre la seconda stella, non salire sul carro. Perchè la squadra rossonera parte da una base migliore della Roma: questo non vuol dire che è a posto così, ma anche rimanesse questa non è per nulla inferiore alla Roma, sulla carta.


----------



## kYMERA (18 Luglio 2022)

Ottimo affare per la Roma.
Per me era un giocatore che a noi avrebbe fatto non comodo, di più. 
Peccato era una buona occasione.


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> A parte che è arrivato Origi, il mercato non è solo in entrata: le uscite al momento sono ottime, pesi morti ormai ce ne sono giusto un paio.
> Poi però se il Milan malauguratamente dovesse apporre la seconda stella, non salire sul carro. Perchè la squadra rossonera parte da una base migliore della Roma: questo non vuol dire che è a posto così, ma anche rimanesse questa non è per nulla inferiore alla Roma, sulla carta.


Tu non sei nessuno per dirmi se salire sul carro o meno.


----------



## Riccardo88 (18 Luglio 2022)

Se è andato alla Roma per 4 + bonus + diritti d'immagine significa che non lo voleva nessuno, nemmeno noi.
Certo che se è vero che ha rifiutato 8 dalla Juve è una figuraccia incredibile, immagino che autostima e stima del procuratore avrà ora.


----------



## Mauricio (18 Luglio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Tu non sei nessuno per dirmi se salire sul carro o meno.


Io penso che tu sia un troll, perchè critichi sempre e comunque, molte volte senza senso. Come puoi dire seriamente che la Roma stia facendo uno squadrone? Vuoi solo provocare, ma questa penso sia una delle ultime volte che ti quoto.


----------



## Milanforever63 (18 Luglio 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> A Roma i tifosi stanno impazzendo dalla gioia per la Joia!


Il tifoso romanista è uno dei più insopportabili ... presuntuoso, fazioso e vittimista all'ennesima potenza .... poi ci si stupisce se a Roma non si vince un caxxo .. poi adesso che hanno mister simpatia in panca ...


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Io penso che tu sia un troll, perchè critichi sempre e comunque, molte volte senza senso. Come puoi dire seriamente che la Roma stia facendo uno squadrone? Vuoi solo provocare, ma questa penso sia una delle ultime volte che ti quoto.


Tu non sei nessuno per appiccicare patenti di troll.


----------



## Ambrole (18 Luglio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Infatti. Il concetto di rinforzo del Milan è "siamo apposto così"


Quindi se noi a oggi avessimo preso Dybala invece di nessuno saremmo più forti?


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Quindi se noi a oggi avessimo preso Dybala invece di nessuno saremmo più forti?


Fammi capire, meglio nessuno che Dybala? Sei serio?


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Io penso che tu sia un troll, perchè critichi sempre e comunque, molte volte senza senso. Come puoi dire seriamente che la Roma stia facendo uno squadrone? Vuoi solo provocare, ma questa penso sia una delle ultime volte che ti quoto.


Beh dai la roma sta facendo bene e comunque parte da una base e prova a migliorarsi.
Poi le ambizioni e le potenzialità della società non le conosco ma se la serie A innalza il livello complessivo io sono felice.
In tal senso un dybala a roma può solo fare bene a tutti.


----------



## Mika (18 Luglio 2022)

Immagino che ora per molti la griglia di partenza sarà:

Inter
Juve
Roma
Napoli
Milan
Lazio
Atalanta 
Fiorentina


----------



## Ambrole (18 Luglio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Fammi capire, meglio nessuno che Dybala? Sei serio?


Allora, in primis, SI CERTO CHE È MEGLIO NESSUNO DI DYBALA,per una quantità tale di motivi che mi pare assurdo ripeterli. In più devi fare una considerazione, verosimilmente domani arriva cdk, se tu avessi già preso Dybala, per motivi che solo tu conosci, non arriverebbe cdk .
Quindi io penso:
1 meglio cedere all'osteria collettiva da acquisto e buttarsi su un giocatore, inadatto ai nostri schemi, che non corre, fisicamente inaffidabile, caratterialmente una mammoletta, con un rapporto qualità prezzo tragico

Oppure

2 aspettare due secondi, che questo povero cristo giochi la Supercoppa e prendere uno dei migliori talenti in circolazione, tatticamente duttile, fisicamente simile a un atleta e non a un cuoco argentino, serio, con un ingaggio abbordabile, e giovane???

Eh, scelta dura


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Luglio 2022)

A noi faceva schifo, meglio buttarli tra Ibra e Messias


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Allora, in primis, SI CERTO CHE È MEGLIO NESSUNO DI DYBALA,per una quantità tale di motivi che mi pare assurdo ripeterli. In più devi fare una considerazione, *verosimilmente domani arriva cdk,* se tu avessi già preso Dybala, per motivi che solo tu conosci, non arriverebbe cdk .
> Quindi io penso:
> 1 meglio cedere all'osteria collettiva da acquisto e buttarsi su un giocatore, inadatto ai nostri schemi, che non corre, fisicamente inaffidabile, caratterialmente una mammoletta, con un rapporto qualità prezzo tragico
> 
> ...


Aspetta che me lo segno. 

Ma poi quando abbiamo Messias a che ci serve Dybala? No?


----------



## Super_Lollo (18 Luglio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Al posto tuo sarei più umile. E soprattutto rispettoso degli sforzi degli altri, considerando anche il nostro mercato NULLO.


Siamo campioni d' Italia te lo ricordo.


----------



## unbreakable (18 Luglio 2022)

premetto che io sono per la libertà di opinione, quindi ognuno può pensarla come più gli piace..io qua espongo il mio pensiero su dybala e perchè non mi conviceva che venisse da noi
in primo luogo non fa il lavoro di copertura che richiede pioli al trequartista
in secondo luogo ho molti dubbi sulla sua longevità fisica (se i gobbi lo lasciano libero ci sarà un perchè)
in terzo luogo è sempre stato tutelato dai l"lasciapassare" delle succursali e dagli arbitri..
in quarto luogo inun ipotetico milan juve sarebbe il primo a tirare indietro la gamba..ho visto la foto sulla gazza che era in pisicna coi suoi compari sudamericani in bianconero..abbiamo già avuto bonucci e higuain..io dai gobbi di ultima genrazione me ne starei alla larga..oltrettutto da quando li abbiamo lasciati perdere abbiamo cominciato a fare risultati interessanti


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Siamo campioni d' Italia te lo ricordo.


E io ti ricordo di essere rispettoso degli sforzi delle altre squadre e di questo gioco. Allucinante denigrare gli altri per cercare di nascondere il mercato schifosamente nullo che stiamo facendo noi.


----------



## Ambrole (18 Luglio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Aspetta che me lo segno.
> 
> Ma poi quando abbiamo Messias a che ci serve Dybala? No?


Ma.messias cosa c'entra con dubala??????? Sono due ruoli completamente diversi.
Dybala, anche se qualcuno ancora non lo ha capito, è una seconda punta. Sa fare altro, tipo l' esterno destro NOOOOO.
Il trequartista? non come serve a noi.
Noi giochiamo con due punte? NOOOO

E allora cosa lo prendi a fare? Tanto per dire ho preso qualcuno? È così che si fa una squadra perdente


----------



## Djici (18 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Allora, in primis, SI CERTO CHE È MEGLIO NESSUNO DI DYBALA,per una quantità tale di motivi che mi pare assurdo ripeterli. In più devi fare una considerazione, verosimilmente domani arriva cdk, se tu avessi già preso Dybala, per motivi che solo tu conosci, non arriverebbe cdk .
> Quindi io penso:
> 1 meglio cedere all'osteria collettiva da acquisto e buttarsi su un giocatore, inadatto ai nostri schemi, che non corre, fisicamente inaffidabile, caratterialmente una mammoletta, con un rapporto qualità prezzo tragico
> 
> ...


Il tuo e un ragionamento che ci sta tutto.
Ma hai cambiato discorso.
@rossonerosud mica aveva detto che era meglio Dybala rispetto a CDK (e nel immediato penso che non ci sarebbe nemmeno da pensarci... l'argentino e di un altro pianeta... ma come hai giustamente detto CDK e il più grande talento del Belgio. Ha margini paurosi). Aveva detto che era meglio Dybala rispetto al nulla. Poi di Dybala conosciamo preggi e difetti. Pioli secondo me sarebbe riuscito a sfruttare il suo talento cercando di mascherare i suoi difetti anche se concordo che era di difficile collocazione tattica.


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il tuo e un ragionamento che ci sta tutto.
> Ma hai cambiato discorso.
> @rossonerosud mica aveva detto che era meglio Dybala rispetto a CDK (e nel immediato penso che non ci sarebbe nemmeno da pensarci... l'argentino e di un altro pianeta... ma come hai giustamente detto CDK e il più grande talento del Belgio. Ha margini paurosi). Aveva detto che era meglio Dybala rispetto al nulla. Poi di Dybala conosciamo preggi e difetti. Pioli secondo me sarebbe riuscito a sfruttare il suo talento cercando di mascherare i suoi difetti anche se concordo che era di difficile collocazione tattica.


Sono accecati dalla necessità di difendere la proprietà da non leggere nemmeno.


----------



## Tifo'o (18 Luglio 2022)

Pericolo scampato, Rotolodybala un giocatore che ti fa 3 partite buone in un stagione e le altre le passa in infermeria.

Proprio quello che non ci serve.


----------



## Mauricio (18 Luglio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh dai la roma sta facendo bene e comunque parte da una base e prova a migliorarsi.
> Poi le ambizioni e le potenzialità della società non le conosco ma se la serie A innalza il livello complessivo io sono felice.
> In tal senso un dybala a roma può solo fare bene a tutti.


Certo, ma Dybala ha molti “contro” rispetto ai “pro”, almeno per il Milan. Se poi chiedeva 3 milioni netti allora ti dico anche io che il rischio valeva la candela. Ma qui ci si lamenta che il Milan non ha preso un 29enne spesso rotto, fisicamente come Diaz e con una personalità che non è proprio quella di Ibra o Maignan. Sembra invece che la Roma stia per ingaggiare un super fenomeno.


----------



## CS10 (18 Luglio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Come riporta Calciomercato.com, Dyabala ha detto sì all'offerta della Roma questa notte. Sarà un triennale da 6 milioni totali suddivisi tra parte fissa e bonus. Oggi le firme.


Con questa scelta certifica la sua mediocrità...a parametro zero non è andato al Real, al Barca, al Bayern, al PSG, al Chelsea o al Liverpool, ma alla Roma...
E qualcuno lo voleva al Milan come topplaier


----------



## hiei87 (18 Luglio 2022)

Bene così. Meglio che non sia andato all'inter, dove sarebbe diventato di granito, ma tutto sommato meglio anche non sia venuto da noi. Roma probabilmente è la scelta migliore anche per lui, anche se pure lì non sarà facile collocarlo in campo, a meno di una cessione di Zaniolo.


----------



## Andris (18 Luglio 2022)

ora la 10 di Totti



>


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ma.messias cosa c'entra con dubala??????? Sono due ruoli completamente diversi.
> Dybala, anche se qualcuno ancora non lo ha capito, è una seconda punta. Sa fare altro, tipo l' esterno destro NOOOOO.
> Il trequartista? non come serve a noi.
> Noi giochiamo con due punte? NOOOO
> ...


Dybala può partire anche da destra, come giocava con Sarri. E comunque può giocare anche come prima punta. Come dici? Origi? 12 gol in tre anni. Ma certo, meglio Origi di Dybala. E comunque per sostenere che meglio il nulla che Dybala biogna aver bevuto un po'...


----------



## Ambrole (18 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Il tuo e un ragionamento che ci sta tutto.
> Ma hai cambiato discorso.
> @rossonerosud mica aveva detto che era meglio Dybala rispetto a CDK (e nel immediato penso che non ci sarebbe nemmeno da pensarci... l'argentino e di un altro pianeta... ma come hai giustamente detto CDK e il più grande talento del Belgio. Ha margini paurosi). Aveva detto che era meglio Dybala rispetto al nulla. Poi di Dybala conosciamo preggi e difetti. Pioli secondo me sarebbe riuscito a sfruttare il suo talento cercando di mascherare i suoi difetti anche se concordo che era di difficile collocazione tattica.


Il discorso è che non puoi prendere tutto il mondo, quindi ovviamente se fosse arrivato Dybala non sarebbe arrivato cdk, questo era il mio discorso.

Poi io mi allargo aggiungendo che per me è anche meglio nessuno, cioè proprio non fare nulla , piuttosto che prendere un dybala, perché sono cmq soldi spesi male, che poi ti vengono a mancare per le cose da fare bene e occupi caselle che poi non puoi sfruttare, vedi bakayoko


----------



## Andris (18 Luglio 2022)

finalmente il Napoli potrà chiudere per Delofeu, in standby da due mesi più di lui...


----------



## Djici (18 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Il discorso è che non puoi prendere tutto il mondo, quindi ovviamente se fosse arrivato Dybala non sarebbe arrivato cdk, questo era il mio discorso.
> 
> Poi io mi allargo aggiungendo che per me è anche meglio nessuno, cioè proprio non fare nulla , piuttosto che prendere un dybala, perché sono cmq soldi spesi male, che poi ti vengono a mancare per le cose da fare bene e occupi caselle che poi non puoi sfruttare, vedi bakayoko


Capisco cosa stai spiegando. Sono scelte. Già i top manager ne fanno differenti tra di loro quindi ci sta ovviamente che noi che non siamo nessuno ne facciamo pure differenti tra di noi.
Io tra Dybala e NULLA prendo sempre l'argentino. Il talento e sempre meglio averlo che non averlo.
Poi se mi proponi altre scelte tra Dybala e X magari scelgo X. Dipende.
Penso che era pure il pensiero di rossonerosud.


----------



## Andris (18 Luglio 2022)

*"La super commissione richiesta dagli agenti per firmare, 5 milioni euro di bonus, ha spaventato Aurelio De Laurentiis che non ama tali richieste da parte degli entourage dei calciatori."

Area Napoli*


Dela per il calcio pulito ! 
5 milioni per non trovargli una squadra in due mesi e farlo firmare per quella peggiore, ridicoli
al suo posto cambierei agenti


----------



## Shmuk (18 Luglio 2022)

Ho come il sospetto che sia un ripiego... Dybala deve stare attento a non fare la fine di Higuain.


----------



## uolfetto (18 Luglio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Immagino che ora per molti la griglia di partenza sarà:
> 
> Inter
> Juve
> ...


Veramente la Fiorentina ci aveva già superato a Gennaio quindi adesso è irragiungibile proprio. Ora ha messo la freccia anche la Roma. Obiettivo massimo quinto posto.


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Luglio 2022)

Comunque Pellegrini dietro dybala e Abraham non è affatto un attacco da quinto posto.

Speriamo non si rinforzino pesantemente a metà campo e restino con CRISTANTE e veretout altrimenti potrebbero essere problemi seri per le prime 4.


----------



## Andris (18 Luglio 2022)

*i siti del Napoli descrivono Spalletti arrabbiato e rammaricato, aveva creduto a Dybala a Napoli*


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Comunque Pellegrini dietro dybala e Abraham non è affatto un attacco da quinto posto.
> 
> Speriamo non si rinforzino pesantemente a metà campo e restino con CRISTANTE e veretout altrimenti potrebbero essere problemi seri per le prime 4.


Senza contare che non è affatto sicuro vendano Zaniolo. E se lo vendono reinvestiranno parte dei soldi per rinforzarsi a centrocampo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Luglio 2022)

Godo per l'Inter e Mafiotta, spero che ora i gobbi gli soffino pure Bremer.


----------



## Andris (18 Luglio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Comunque Pellegrini dietro dybala e Abraham non è affatto un attacco da quinto posto.
> 
> Speriamo non si rinforzino pesantemente a metà campo e restino con CRISTANTE e veretout altrimenti potrebbero essere problemi seri per le prime 4.



Smalling ieri parlava di obiettivo minimo champions, più ambiziosi di Scaroni


----------



## rossonerosud (18 Luglio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Smalling ieri parlava di obiettivo minimo champions, più ambiziosi di Scaroni


L'anno scorso la nostra proprietà diceva che non era poi così fondamentale arrivare in champions. E quest'anno Scaroni, a scudetto conquistato, dice che avrebbe voluto arrivare quarto. Forse questi non hanno ancora capito che a calcio si gioca per vincere.


----------



## ILMAGO (18 Luglio 2022)

Cmq per il calcio italiano è un bene dybala alla Roma e jovic alla Fiorentina, si alza il livello del campionato.


----------



## Tsitsipas (18 Luglio 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> É la soluzione piú logica .
> Primo pezzo del piano di Marotta che va in fumo.


Non mi strappo i capelli per Dybala 
Per due motivi: primo perché li ho persi quasi tutti e poi perché conoscendo il nostro allenatore, lui avrebbe tolto Lukaku o Lautaro al 56' di ogni partita per fare entrare Dybala, che nel nostro 3-5-2 non avrebbe la giusta collocazione

Il problema è che siamo talmente pezzenti che non riusciremo a prendere manco Bremer e dopo il caso Dybala rischia di crollare per sempre il piano Marotta, basato sul bloccare mesi prima un giocatore senza aver minimamente un accordo col club. ormai siamo stati sgamati, non so quanti altri giocatori ora si faranno circuire da Marotta


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Luglio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso la nostra proprietà diceva che non era poi così fondamentale arrivare in champions. E quest'anno Scaroni, a scudetto conquistato, dice che avrebbe voluto arrivare quarto. Forse questi non hanno ancora capito che a calcio si gioca per vincere.


ma alla fine di quello che dice scaroni importa il giusto finche ad entrare in champions siamo noi e a vincere lo scudetto siamo sempre noi


----------



## Djici (18 Luglio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Cmq per il calcio italiano è un bene dybala alla Roma e jovic alla Fiorentina, si alza il livello del campionato.


Concordo ma allo stesso tempo abbiamo perso Koulibaly, De Ligt, Kessie, Scamacca, Scamacca, Belotti, Insigne (non e che i 3 italiani siano fenomeni eh ma chi e arrivato dal estero non lo è nemmeno). Probabilmente Skriniar (non leggo più notizie su di lui).

Dentro anche Kvaratskhelia. Alla fine Dybala si e solo spostato, era già in A (anche se il suo trasferimento e comunque un bene per la Série A).

Gli altri non saprei. Sono in ferie e non riesco a seguire tutto 
Ci riesco meglio quando sono al lavoro


----------



## unbreakable (18 Luglio 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Non mi strappo i capelli per Dybala
> Per due motivi: primo perché li ho persi quasi tutti e poi perché conoscendo il nostro allenatore, lui avrebbe tolto Lukaku o Lautaro al 56' di ogni partita per fare entrare Dybala, che nel nostro 3-5-2 non avrebbe la giusta collocazione
> 
> Il problema è che siamo talmente pezzenti che non riusciremo a prendere manco Bremer e dopo il caso Dybala rischia di crollare per sempre il piano Marotta, basato sul bloccare mesi prima un giocatore senza aver minimamente un accordo col club. ormai siamo stati sgamati, non so quanti altri giocatori ora si faranno circuire da Marotta


ot..beh bremer mi ricorda in parte la trattiva per tonali..che doveva essere chiuso da mesi all'inter e poi è finito al milan..tutti i giornali e gli operatori di mercato..poi vabbè lui era milanista quindi questo ha influito tanto..certo che skriniar lo danno ogni giorno al psg ma sempre all'inter sta ..
per bremer vi conviene far ein fretta che cairo guarda solo i soldi.. in questo momento ai gobbi servono difensori più che a voi..non ci vuole molto a capire che o la chiudete o va dai gobbi


----------



## Oronzo Cana (18 Luglio 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Non mi strappo i capelli per Dybala
> Per due motivi: primo perché li ho persi quasi tutti e poi perché conoscendo il nostro allenatore, lui avrebbe tolto Lukaku o Lautaro al 56' di ogni partita per fare entrare Dybala, che nel nostro 3-5-2 non avrebbe la giusta collocazione
> 
> Il problema è che siamo talmente pezzenti che non riusciremo a prendere manco Bremer e dopo il caso Dybala rischia di crollare per sempre il piano Marotta, basato sul bloccare mesi prima un giocatore senza aver minimamente un accordo col club. ormai siamo stati sgamati, non so quanti altri giocatori ora si faranno circuire da Marotta


incredibile, la parola pezzenti che esce fuori dalla bocca di un tifoso di un altra squadra, a leggere i commenti qui dentro pensavo che i pezzenti fossimo solo noi


----------



## hakaishin (18 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Quindi ne ha rifiutati 7/8 dalla Juve per andarne a prendere 6 con i bonus alla Roma? Penso sia il primo parametro 0 che riesce in tale impresa.


Dybala purtroppo è totalmente stupido e si è messo nelle mani di un lestofante idiota.
La Juve arrivò ad offrirgli 10 con i bonus ma il suo procuratore ha rifiutato e pretendeva pure 10 milioni di commissioni. A quel punto è stato silurato…
Mi spiace per dybala ma chi è causa del suo mal pianga se stesso


----------



## Buciadignho (18 Luglio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Ma mica dico che Dybala è l'alter ego di Zaniolo come caratteristiche. Semplicemente che se vendono Zaniolo e arriva Dybala tenderei a pensare che nell'11 sarebbe quello il cambio. Se invece Zaniolo resta allora dovrà trovare il modo di far coesistere entrambi.


Allora dicevamo la stessa cosa dall'inizio. Io non vedo una cessione di Zaniolo in corso. Tutto avrebbe più senso, ma indipendentemente dovrebbero cambiare modulo per inserire Dybala, con Zaniolo o senza.


----------



## Simo98 (18 Luglio 2022)

Per la Roma ottimo colpo, avrebbe fatto comodo anche a noi ma sinceramente preferisco i colpi alla CDK
Se tra tutti i campionati è finito alla quinta forza italiana un motivo ci sarà


----------



## diavolo (18 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Quindi ne ha rifiutati 7/8 dalla Juve per andarne a prendere 6 con i bonus alla Roma? Penso sia il primo parametro 0 che riesce in tale impresa.


Però alla Roma andrà a fare il titolare.


----------



## uolfetto (18 Luglio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Concordo ma allo stesso tempo abbiamo perso Koulibaly, De Ligt, Kessie, Scamacca, Scamacca, Belotti, Insigne (non e che i 3 italiani siano fenomeni eh ma chi e arrivato dal estero non lo è nemmeno). Probabilmente Skriniar (non leggo più notizie su di lui).
> 
> Dentro anche Kvaratskhelia. Alla fine Dybala si e solo spostato, era già in A (anche se il suo trasferimento e comunque un bene per la Série A).
> 
> ...


La tua analisi è giusta, la tendenza è inevitabilmente sempre quella a calare il livello verso chi ha più soldi. Poi magari ci si mantiene a galla con i ritorni di giocatori che pur se ottimi altrove hanno fallito tipo Lukaku e Pogba. Oppure un po' avanti con gli anni tipo Di Maria.


----------



## diavolo (18 Luglio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Cmq per il calcio italiano è un bene dybala alla Roma e jovic alla Fiorentina, si alza il livello del campionato.


Sarà un bene per l'appeal del campionato ma non per il Milan.


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Certo, ma Dybala ha molti “contro” rispetto ai “pro”, almeno per il Milan. Se poi chiedeva 3 milioni netti allora ti dico anche io che il rischio valeva la candela. Ma qui ci si lamenta che il Milan non ha preso un 29enne spesso rotto, fisicamente come Diaz e con una personalità che non è proprio quella di Ibra o Maignan. Sembra invece che la Roma stia per ingaggiare un super fenomeno.


Ma io dybala non lo volevo e non invidio la roma.
Felice che sia andato a roma e non dal marmotta comunque.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Luglio 2022)

Comunque è interessante notare come una squadra che è arrivata settima e sesta nelle ultime due stagioni e col bacino di utenza che è la metà del Milan, abbia un tetto ingaggio superiore al nostro, credo che il solo Mourinho prenda più di metà rosa del Milan.


----------



## diavolo (18 Luglio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque è interessante notare come una squadra che è arrivata settima e sesta nelle ultime due stagioni e col bacino di utenza che è la metà del Milan, abbia un tetto ingaggio superiore al nostro, credo che il solo Mourinho prenda più di metà rosa del Milan.


E con un fatturato minore.


----------



## Mika (18 Luglio 2022)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Veramente la Fiorentina ci aveva già superato a Gennaio quindi adesso è irragiungibile proprio. Ora ha messo la freccia anche la Roma. Obiettivo massimo quinto posto.


Se ci ha superato anche la Fiorentina e la Roma, con Inter, Juve e Napoli già davanti siamo in lotta per il sesto posto con la Lazio, tempo che l'Atalanta prenda un giocatore a caso scendiamo al settimo posto in lotta con Sassuolo, Monza e Verona


----------



## darden (18 Luglio 2022)

Per la Roma è un grande colpo, se non fanno nessuna cessione si giocheranno sicuramente il quarto posto. Per come stanno oggi le cose li vedo nettamente più forti del Napoli.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (18 Luglio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Comunque è interessante notare come una squadra che è arrivata settima e sesta nelle ultime due stagioni e col bacino di utenza che è la metà del Milan, abbia un tetto ingaggio superiore al nostro, credo che il solo Mourinho prenda più di metà rosa del Milan.



E riescono nell'impresa di non vincere nulla e di non qualificarsi in Champions


----------



## IDRIVE (18 Luglio 2022)

Purtroppo lo sapevamo, era nell'aria, d'altronde i media ci avevano avvisato da mesi. Pertanto, pur rosicando, non posso esimermi dal fare i complimenti per questo importante acquisto all'Int... ah no.


----------



## jumpy65 (18 Luglio 2022)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Ma l offerta della Roma non era di 4? 6 milioni per il Cicciobello è il doppio di quel che vale.
> Che se ne fa Mourinho, col suo non gioco, di Dybala? Dove lo fa giocare?


secondo me Dybala va bene nel "non gioco". Può togliere un po di castagne dal fuoco. Se vuoi che partecipi al gioco stai fresco. 
Come ho già detto con il rientro di spinazzola e se tengono zaniolo a mio parere prendono il posto del Napoli nelle prime 4.


----------



## jumpy65 (18 Luglio 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Se è andato alla Roma per 4 + bonus + diritti d'immagine significa che non lo voleva nessuno, nemmeno noi.
> Certo che se è vero che ha rifiutato 8 dalla Juve è una figuraccia incredibile, immagino che autostima e stima del procuratore avrà ora.


lui voleva molto di più quando la juve ha offerto più o meno quello che prendeva già. Quando dybala ha abbassato le pretese la juve non lo ha più voluto, a prescindere dalle cifre. In pratica era in mezzo a una strada.


----------



## Smarx10 (18 Luglio 2022)

Per me acquisto perfetto per la Roma, possono tranquillamente fare un 4-2-3-1 con Cristante-Matic/Veretout in mezzo al campo e Pellegrini-Dybala-Zaniolo dietro Abraham. Potenziale offensivo clamoroso, poi dietro restano inguardabili e quello sarà il loro grande limite. Va anche detto che se nei titolari sono una squadra che può puntare alle prime 4 posizioni, le riserve sono oscene, e in un campionato in cui si gioca ogni 3 giorni l'importanza delle riserve sarà fondamentale. Non ce li vedo Dybala e Zaniolo a giocare ogni 3 giorni


----------



## Jackdvmilan (18 Luglio 2022)

Bel colpo! Brava Roma


----------



## diavolo (18 Luglio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> Fammi capire, meglio nessuno che Dybala? Sei serio?


A proposito di troll.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> A parte che è arrivato Origi, il mercato non è solo in entrata: le uscite al momento sono ottime, pesi morti ormai ce ne sono giusto un paio.
> Poi però se il Milan malauguratamente dovesse apporre la seconda stella, non salire sul carro. Perchè la squadra rossonera parte da una base migliore della Roma: questo non vuol dire che è a posto così, ma anche rimanesse questa non è per nulla inferiore alla Roma, sulla carta.


be uscite ottime........
tutti via gratis, parliamone...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (18 Luglio 2022)

Ero proprio convinto che i nostri avessero questo colpo in canna, mandato avanti segretamente.
E invece niente, inutile proprio farsi illusioni sciocche... l'unica canna qui è quella del gas a cui siamo atttaccati.

Non che straveda per il giocatore, ma sarebbe stato un acquisto di peso e anche tatticamente sensato.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Luglio 2022)

peccato non sia andato all'inter...


----------



## Mauricio (18 Luglio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> be uscite ottime........
> tutti via gratis, parliamone...


Kessie e Romagnoli erano a scadenza e costavano oltre 20 milioni l’anno. 
Castillejo minus di 4 milioni ma a tendere si risparmiano altri 7 milioni. Caldara in prestito si risparmiano altri 3 milioni l’anno.

Non ci saranno entrate, ma almeno le uscite son diminuite di 30 milioni l’anno per gente che apportava zero alla causa, al netto di Kessie.


----------



## willcoyote85 (18 Luglio 2022)

Mauricio ha scritto:


> Kessie e Romagnoli erano a scadenza e costavano oltre 20 milioni l’anno.
> Castillejo minus di 4 milioni ma a tendere si risparmiano altri 7 milioni. Caldara in prestito si risparmiano altri 3 milioni l’anno.
> 
> Non ci saranno entrate, ma almeno le uscite son diminuite di 30 milioni l’anno per gente che apportava zero alla causa, al netto di Kessie.


il costo della rosa è sceso, ma le uscite sono come prima a parte mezzo stipendio di caldara e lo stipendio di casti.
robetta. dire mercato ottimo è un po' esagerato secondo me.


----------

